

Hipmunk (YC S10) Embarks on Mission to Make Travel Search Easier - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/08/18/hipmunk-conceived-by-david-pogues-teenage-co-author-embarks-on-mission-to-make-travel-search-easier/

======
bradendouglass
The easy of use, focus, and overall money savings aspect to this site is
genius. The way they categorize the length of travel VS pay, along with the
actual air line is genius.

On top of the visualization and dissemination of a lot of data, the ease of
actually paying for a flight is top notch. Kudos!

------
mansilla
The ability to sort by "Agony" is damn funny. I have to say their visual
representation of all of the flights available from takeoff to touchdown,
while being entirely unique (looks like a Gantt chart), is incredibly
intuitive.

------
danw
I find <http://www.kayak.co.uk/> and <http://www.skyscanner.net/> to be more
useful

------
w1ntermute
There won't be any issues from the name conflict with the other Hipmunk[0],
will there?

0: <http://hackage.haskell.org/package/Hipmunk>

